# Red foot diet and worms



## Kathy Coles (Feb 24, 2013)

If the way he devoured the red worm is any indication of it being good for him, I'm all set. Having said that, how often should my 5 inch red foot get one?? The only other thing he tears into like that is Mazuri, which I limit to 2 times a week. It's greens for him otherwise. I think he blew raspberries at me the other day.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 24, 2013)

A couple once a week is fine. Depending on size of course...There are some massive night crawlers, and some tiny red-worms. Use your own judgement there.
Does he get fruits?


----------



## Kathy Coles (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes he gets fruits about once a week. It's just that he has slowed down on eating everything except Mazuri. Little stinker. I was just trying something new and he loved it. The worms are huge. BTW.


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

kathycoles said:


> If the way he devoured the red worm is any indication of it being good for him, I'm all set. Having said that, how often should my 5 inch red foot get one?? The only other thing he tears into like that is Mazuri, which I limit to 2 times a week. It's greens for him otherwise. I think he blew raspberries at me the other day.



When I had alot of snails available my redfoots would crunch through them and eat plenty of them, They love earthworms as well. I dont know how big he is but they will also eat pinky mice. A couple times a week would be fine Im sure


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 24, 2013)

kathycoles said:


> Yes he gets fruits about once a week. It's just that he has slowed down on eating everything except Mazuri. Little stinker. I was just trying something new and he loved it. The worms are huge. BTW.



If there big worms, probably just one or two once a week.
Try adding a wider variety of fruits to his diet...There is a very large list that can be used. Fruit is a daily part of all of my red foot's diet, young and old, and is greatly enjoyed.
By the way, the worms are good. Redfoot's need some form of animal protein in their diet, and worms are about the best form of it.


----------

